# leo genetic question :)



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

i have a mack hypo and was wondering if i should put her with another mack or a sunglow? and what would i get lol


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Get another mack hypo...i love them!!

Remember mind that the albino part of a sunglow is recessive so don't expect this to add anything visually to the offspring in the first generation. It'll just make all offspring het for albino!!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Snow hypo(1C) X Talbino super hypo(1C) = .

Normal HET Talbino.
Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
Snow HET Talbino.
Snow hypo(1C) of type.
Snow hypo(2C) of type.
----
Snow hypo(1C) X Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Hypo(1C) of type HET Talbino.
Snow hypo(1C) of type.
Snow hypo(1C) of type.
----
Snow hypo(2C) X Talbino super hypo(2C) = .

Hypo(2C) of type HET Talbino.
Snow hypo(2C) of type.


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

gazz what does the 1C and 2C mean?


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

GazEmm said:


> gazz what does the 1C and 2C mean?


 1 copy and two copy.

If an animal is 1 copy, only one of its parents had the gene and passed it on for the morph, if its two copy it mean BOTH parents posessed AND passed on the morph.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

GazEmm said:


> gazz what does the 1C and 2C mean?


Hypo is dominant so.

(1 COPY)-Heterozygous.
(2 COPY)-Homozygous.

In dominant both HET(1C) & ****(2C) are visually the same.But are genetically differant.

Hypo(1C) X normal = .

50%Normal.
50%Hypo(1C).
----
Hypo(2C) X Normal = .

100%Hypo(1C).


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Ta very much guys :2thumb:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would go with another mack snow/mack snow hypo :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with the another Mack / Mack Hypo.

Gazz, what software do you use to produce those outputs?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> I agree with the another Mack / Mack Hypo.
> 
> Gazz, what software do you use to produce those outputs?


I doubt he uses software


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

MrMike said:


> I doubt he uses software


LoL yeah right. Every single answer to a genetics post is 100% same format.....copy and paste 

Let us in on the action


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Crownan said:


> LoL yeah right. Every single answer to a genetics post is 100% same format.....copy and paste
> 
> Let us in on the action


haha, we will see.......


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Crownan said:


> LoL yeah right. Every single answer to a genetics post is 100% same format.....copy and paste
> 
> Let us in on the action


Human brain ALL MINE :2thumb:.The only copy and paste i do.Are from MY past answer if they happen to be the same.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

gazz said:


> Human brain ALL MINE :2thumb:.The only copy and paste i do.Are from MY past answer if they happen to be the same.


Good job then sir


----------

